# ICHART examples



## ThatEMTGuy (Dec 6, 2014)

the station I work at use's the ICHART method. I'm new to that one so does anyone have any examples that I can look over, or tips on the type of questions to ask the pt?


----------



## Mike123 (Dec 6, 2014)

ThatEMTGuy said:


> the station I work at use's the ICHART method. I'm new to that one so does anyone have any examples that I can look over, or tips on the type of questions to ask the pt?


Heres an example

(I-incident)ECFD unit 01 Arrived on scene at pvt residence to find a 71 y/o M laying supine in bed w/ a 
(C-Chief complaint) of abdominal pain.     
(H-History) Pt. states he started feeling abdominal pain in RLQ about 2 hours ago. Pt needs to go to E.R for further evaluation via BLS (or ALS) transport. Pt has history of (write down pertinent history) Any other means of transportation would be unsafe for patient. 
(A-assessment) Pt aox3 abc's intact, v/s are (write vitals). Pt breathing full/effective w/ clear lung sounds bilaterally. Pt has a distended abdomen, etc. (just write everything you notice in your assesment) 
(RX-Treatment) Just write everything you did for the pt... Pt. sheeted onto stretcher x2 emt's. All safety precautions taken(ASPT), belts x3, rails x2. Pt transported in Position of comfort with a pillow. Administered 02 via NC at 3lpm, etc. 
(T-Transport) This is just a brief summery of the whole call... Pt transported from private residence to abington hospital  for abdominal pain w/o change or incident. Pt sheeted onto hospital bed x2 emts. ASPT. Pt care turned over to nurse at E.R

I - write what the incident is
C- write down the chief complaint
H- Write the events leading up to the incident, pertinent medical history, and you can also include reasons as to why the pt needs bls (or als) transport. (for insurance purposes) 
A-write your full assesment of the pt
R- stands for RX for treatment. Write everything you did for the pt. Any skills you used, did you turn up heat as per their request, did you give them a pillow, etc.
T- how did the transport go? give a brief summary of the patient and who you turned the care over to


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 6, 2014)

Mike123 said:


> Heres an example
> 
> (I-incident)ECFD unit 01 Arrived on scene at pvt residence to find a 71 y/o M laying supine in bed w/ a
> (C-Chief complaint) of abdominal pain.
> ...


Exactly how I used to do write charts when I worked for Rural/Metro San Diego.


----------



## ThatEMTGuy (Dec 7, 2014)

thank you! that has to be the best example I have ever seen. That's really helpful thank you!


----------

